# Is there a way to run an SGI IRIX compiled program on Windows XP ?



## john2004 (May 29, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I would like to ask if anyone could please help me with the following problem.

I want to use a free program that seems to be compiled for an SGI IRIX OS. The source files are available here...

http://www.cim.mcgill.ca/ftp/rmsl/usycams/

Is there a free OS that I can install on Microsoft Virtual PC so that I can use this program on a XP host machine? Alternatively, is there any type of software emulator I can install that would allow me to use this program on a windows XP machine ? Is it difficult or even possible to compile the source to run on windows XP or a UNIX based OS
that I can install on Microsoft virtual PC ?

I also have the Solaris 10 OS that I could install on Virtual PC if that would work.

I would appreciate any suggestions or advice.

Thanks
John

P.S. If I could find one, about what would and old IRIX machine cost that could run this program ?


----------



## ghostdog74 (Dec 7, 2005)

john2004 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to ask if anyone could please help me with the following problem.
> 
> ...


its c programs right? you can try to compile them if you have c compiler in your solaris box.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

You'd have to contact them (through this site) for a price and such on an IRIX machine:
http://www.sgi.com/support/mips_irix.html.


----------

